# Mystery propane stove, Earth Stove? Needs pilot assembly.



## Wendy C. (Feb 15, 2018)

This beautiful propane stove is missing the info tag. Any ideas on the make and model or where I could find a new pilot assembly? I love it and want to get it working again.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 16, 2018)

Can you  open the door, carefully remove the log set 
(take a pic of each log in position BEFORE you remove it!) 
& take a picture of the pilot assembly that is in there now?
Can you also take a picture of the gas valve?


----------



## Wendy C. (Feb 16, 2018)

DAKSY said:


> Can you  open the door, carefully remove the log set
> (take a pic of each log in position BEFORE you remove it!)
> & take a picture of the pilot assembly that is in there now?
> Can you also take a picture of the gas valve?


Thank you for the reply. I have learned that it is an Earth Stove gas TG440. The pilot assembly was removed to find a replacement last year and then lost. I need to find a replacement (PART #18048?)


----------



## begreen (Feb 16, 2018)

https://woodheatstoves.com/products/ignitor-pilot-assembly-earth-stove-5shl-4-tg40-gl40_18048
http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/77/details/27166/TG440/27167.html


----------

